# WHS - The Warehouse Group



## System (22 March 2012)

The Warehouse Group Limited (WHS) is primarily a discount department store with operations in New Zealand. The stores provide a broad range of products including manchester, appliances & electronics, homewares, photo processing, toys, outdoor living, hardware, clothing, footwear, health and beauty products, confectionery and jewellery. The Group also operates Warehouse Stationery and The Warehouse Financial Services.

http://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/red/menucontent/homepage/investor-centre


----------

